# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  مشکل در Inner Join بین سه جدول؟

## پیام حیاتی

سلام
این جداول من هستند :
99.png
و این کوئری :

SELECT T.Ostan.o_name as 'استان' , T_City.c_name as 'شهر' T_Mantaghe.m_name as 'منطقه' FROM T_Ostan INNER JOIN T_City ON o_id = c_o_id INNER JOIN T_Mantaghe ON c_id=m_c_id

از m_name خطا میگیره  در برنامه :

An exception of type 'System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException' occurred in System.Data.dll but was not handled in user code


Additional information: Incorrect syntax near 'm_name'.

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

یک ویرگول قبل T_Mantaghe.m_name باید بزاری.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

جواب نداد متاسفانه.

The multi-part identifier "T.Ostan.o_name" could not be bound.



SELECT T.Ostan.o_name as 'استان' , T_City.c_name as 'شهر' , T_Mantaghe.m_name as 'منطقه' FROM T_Ostan INNER JOIN T_City ON o_id = c_o_id INNER JOIN T_Mantaghe ON c_id=m_c_id


Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## پیام حیاتی

الآن با این کوئری تونستم استان ، شهر و منطقه رو نشون بدم :

select o_name , c_name , m_name  from T_Ostan,T_City,T_Mantaghe
where T_Ostan.o_id=T_City.c_o_id and T_City.c_id=T_Mantaghe.m_c_id ;

اما زمانی که جدول (چهارم) املاک رو اضافه می کنم هیچ چیز در خروجی نمایش نمیده :

select o_name , c_name , m_name , * from T_Ostan,T_City,T_Mantaghe,T_Amlak
where T_Ostan.o_id=T_City.c_o_id and T_City.c_id=T_Mantaghe.m_c_id and T_Mantaghe.m_id=T_Amlak.am_m_id ;

----------


## پیام حیاتی

بروزرسانی....

----------


## mr_ayma

فکر می کنم دلیلش اینکه تو محتویات جدول شما ،  آیدی های جدول منطقه  با ایدی های املاک  Set نشدن ، منظورم اینکه  اگر کوئری رو به این صورت هم بنوسید



select o_name , c_name , m_name , * from T_Ostan,T_City,T_Mantaghe,T_Amlak
where T_Mantaghe.m_id=T_Amlak.am_m_id ;


بازم چیزی برگشت داده نمیشه ، یعنی اصلا این قسمت  از شرط اتون  برقرار  نیست



T_Mantaghe.m_id=T_Amlak.am_m_id

----------

